# Rare cpu



## Moo (Aug 6, 2012)

Hay forum, hope ive got this post in the right area... Got a bunch of ceramic cpus today and have read that some pentium over drives are rare seen a couple of this pentium I have on ebay for about $35 just typical high priced ebay or really worth it? Cpu seems to be in good condition and no pins missing.


----------



## labo_dan (Aug 6, 2012)

Hey Moo,
What`s under the radiator?

Dan


----------



## Palladium (Aug 6, 2012)

labo_dan said:


> Hey Moo,
> What`s under the radiator?
> 
> Dan



The water pump to keep that thing cool. Rotfl


----------



## Moo (Aug 6, 2012)

Ill take that as of scrap value then


----------



## glorycloud (Aug 6, 2012)

I sold one just like it a couple of weeks ago for $15.00. 8) 

Don't take off the "radiator" (heat sink) on this one. Doing that
would make the chip scrap.


----------



## labo_dan (Jan 3, 2013)

Palladium said:


> labo_dan said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Moo,
> ...



Please don`t make fun of me )))))))) Here... we call it "radiator" My mistake


----------



## butcher (Jan 5, 2013)

labo_dan,
Common it was a joke
Here we call that humor.


----------



## Alentia (Mar 6, 2013)

This CPU is not rare. It is retail package 486 DX4-100. At some point of time Intel tired of exchanging burned CPUs under warranty and flooded OEM market with this kind sometimes in 1994-95. There is huge aluminum heatsink, which could work without fan. Fans were crappy back than and broke a lot causing CPU to overheat and burn. Intel had to replace the whole CPU under warranty.

I would not know now how much heatsink is weight, but the 486 DX4 weights exactly the same as 486 DX2.


----------



## necromancer (Mar 6, 2013)

i have one right here, its going into the pot


----------

